

Robot as marketing strategy: Bosch bets on Rotimatic’s consumer flatbread maker - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/robot-as-marketing-strategy-bosch-takes-a-bet-on-rotimatics-consumer-flatbread-maker/

======
robotlaunch
I actually got hungry for roti writing this piece.

